# Need to write whilst on the water?



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
Just a passing thought......No not true, have been thinking about it for some time!
Many of us take our VHF radios out with us, for reasons of safety. I was thinking, what would happen, if I saw or heard something noteworthy, or needed to use Mayday relay, what would be my chances of remembering the call sign heard, or even more confronting, recording someone else's position, with a view to passing on that information, or knowing where to head off, to a small vessel out of sight.

It is very easy for us to get cluttered up with too much stuff on a small yak, but just the same I was considering getting a divers writing slate or notebook for just such an occasion.

Any thoughts?
I suppose there is more chance of the right callsign hearing the message (ie coastguard/rescue/fast ship etc) Probably worthwhile getting getting equipped though!

Cheers all andybear


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

iPhone or equivalent in a waterproof case?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a very good question and on a farm, in a ute, on a tractor, you just write in the dust of the sun visor, on the dashboard or in the dirt.

On the water? Hmmmmm? Good question, phone is first thing that comes to mind.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

As Leftie said, waterproof writing board and pen (dive shops). I recently purchased a small one from ADRENO for $10. I may never use it, but if I have to record something, it is foolproof, and will be valuable to have on board.

Trevor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lapse said:


> Even just a nikko - if it is a true emergency I am sure you wouldn't hesitate to write directly onto your yak or a convenient tackle box sitting around.


Yes agree nice and simple, and acetone will clean the yak later, a builders crayon might also work on plastic yaks.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Use an iPhone and dicate a memo you can add a photo and a GPS tag as well. If you have the free Dragon app it will convert to text.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> Carve the message into your leg using your fishing knife. You just have to hope that when Mr KGW comes around to investigate the blood in the water he only takes your other leg :lol:


Gee, I had heard you had big whiting down there, but............. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mudpat said:


> Gee, I had heard you had big whiting down there, but............. :lol:


Mate being relatively new to the forum you would not be aware that andybear was been savagely attacked by a KGW earlier in his life, and these days would much far rather be confronted by a cranky GWS than a KGW.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah!

It's the mental scars, which heal the slowest. 
Did I mention that the MegaMacro Killer King George whiting has been almost hunted into extinction? You seldom hear of attacks in the news these days. You can't blame the poor old dears for what they are (or were). Perhaps they should be protected now......(am I getting soft, or more stoopidder, like an ejeot?
A poll for the first question....perhaps. For the second question.....ummm done and dusted I think. :shock:

Cheers all andybear......decided to write on the hull using brown crayon ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Methinks you are on the mend Andybear....starting to laugh at disaster/catastrophe is a good sign.

Cheers old greybeard

Trevor


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Andy....

you never write any more


----------

